# Bergwerk Faunus LSD 2003



## mikkael (6. März 2004)

Hallo,

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Allround-Fully. Ich habe hier im Bikemarkt folgendes Angebot entdeckt: Bergwerk Faunus LSD zum  2100.-

Einige Freunde haben mir die Bikes von Bergwerk empfohlen. Ich habe noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen können, wie viel das neue Bike kostet, aber: Wie findet ihr dieses Angebot?

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Boandl (6. März 2004)

Hallo mikkael,

das Faunus LSD geht eher in Richtung Race-Fully. als Allrounder würde ich eher das "normale" Faunus ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (6. März 2004)

Danke Boandl für den Tipp!

Hast Du Erfahrungen mit Bergwerk-Faunus-Fullys?

Gruß / mikkael


----------



## Boandl (7. März 2004)

Hallo mikkael,

ich habe, seit Kurzem, Erfahrung mit einem Bergwerk-Fully, mit meinem Faunus TT28. Das ist allerdings die 28"-Version, die von Bergwerk als Trekking/Tourenbike klassifiziert wird. Der Hinterbau ist, abgesehen vom kleineren Federweg und der etwas schmäleren Schwinge, der Gleiche wie beim Faunus. Hinten und vorne 80 mm Federweg, derselbe wie beim LSD, ist für ein Trekking/Touringbike wie das TT 28 vergleichsweise viel, für ein echtes Allroundfully, in meinen Augen, aber überholt. Da ist beim Faunus mit 120, 120/135 mm einfach mehr dran. Du wirst aber deinen ganz persönlichen Einsatzbereich besser kennen als ich.  Ansonsten kann ich dir die Bikes, von der Verarbeitung und der Funktion her, wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (15. März 2004)

@ mikkael, 

falls Du Dich noch nicht entschieden haben solltest, dann ruf einfach mal an: 
07231 601000
Wir beraten Dich gerne!
Zur Info: Das Faunus LSD hat 80 mm das Faunus 100-120 mm Federweg!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

